# Need help choosing 1st Goyard!



## NYCchihuahua

I have many designer bags, so I am thinking for Goyard go for a bag I will use when I need a tote. I tried on the roulette and Artois PM. I would want in either the burgundy or black.

I like that the Artois is a classic and zips but I like where the roulette falls under my arm. However, don’t love that it doesn’t zip.


----------



## purselovah91

second one for sure


----------



## MainlyBailey

I prefer the Roulette- I have a Bellachasse which is a bit similar in style and prefer it over the Artois (I had one but returned it for thr St Louis). It’s unique and it looks very well proportioned to your body! Love it on you.


----------



## Lillianlm

If you’re considering the Rouette, I have one and find the closure sufficiently secure.


----------



## goodatlife

Also vote for the Rouette! 

Btw random question but where are your jeans from? They're really nice


----------



## NYCchihuahua

goodatlife said:


> Also vote for the Rouette!
> 
> Btw random question but where are your jeans from? They're really nice


Thank you, they’re madewell perfect fit vintage style


----------



## AM_A

Voting for Roulette! You carry it well


----------



## NYCchihuahua

I ended up getting the Artois PM everyone! If I get another it’ll be the cap vert. My friend said the roulette looked like a diaper bag so that kind of ruined it for me.


----------



## sanindlbs

Wow perfect thread. I've been debating to get Rouette or St Louis or Artois (in burgundy or black/tan) as well for my 1st Goyard. What's the price for Rouette? Doesn't seem super easy to come across online.


----------



## NYCchihuahua

sanindlbs said:


> Wow perfect thread. I've been debating to get Rouette or St Louis or Artois (in burgundy or black/tan) as well for my 1st Goyard. What's the price for Rouette? Doesn't seem super easy to come across online.



I think it’s 1700-1900 for black. I didn’t even ask price TBH. St Louis is very flimsy from what I’ve heard so I would go with roulette or Artois!


----------



## Swanky

LOVVVVVE my Artois, want in every color!


----------



## NYCchihuahua

Swanky said:


> LOVVVVVE my Artois, want in every color!


If I get another Goyard would get another Artois in grey


----------



## Swanky

Ooops I was thinking Anjou! I have a grey Artois and love it but was totally thinking about my Anjou! Lol


----------



## NYCchihuahua

Swanky said:


> Ooops I was thinking Anjou! I have a grey Artois and love it but was totally thinking about my Anjou! Lol


Love that one! Wish open top bags worked for me


----------



## sanindlbs

Ok getting slightly off topic, but what do you think about Rouette vs Bellechasse?


----------



## sanindlbs

Ended up being super impulsive. Went into the store fully thinking I'd try out some items and have a think. Came out with Artois in Black/Tan instead!

I think the Bellechasse is my fav, but they didn't have one in Black/Tan or Burgundy. Also, having seen the Rouette in person, I think the strap is a bit too flimsy for my liking. The strap drop and size of bag are perfect but it makes me wonder how durable the strap will be if the bag is even only at half full.


----------



## hermielou

I also just purchased my very first Goyard bag from their San Francisco boutique. I came for the St. Louis or the Artois but ended up with the Rouette in black leather. Now I am thinking of exchanging with either the Artois or Rouette in tan. Please help. Can’t post a new thread as I am new to TPF.


----------



## Lillianlm

hermielou said:


> I also just purchased my very first Goyard bag from their San Francisco boutique. I came for the St. Louis or the Artois but ended up with the Rouette in black leather. Now I am thinking of exchanging with either the Artois or Rouette in tan. Please help. Can’t post a new thread as I am new to TPF.



I think you should trust your instincts - you tried the SL, Artois & the Rouette and ended up choosing the Rouette. Whatever the reason was, you felt most comfortable with that bag. 

As for the color— again, if you tried both the black/black and the black/tan and ended up choosing the black/black, I would trust that choice. If you didn’t look at the black/tan, it may warrant a return trip just to be sure. 

For what it’s worth, I have the Rouette in gray and find it a very versatile bag. I initially thought I’d only wear it crossbody, but I rarely do. I double up the straps and wear it on my shoulder. I think my next bag will be an Artois but I’ll wait until I get to Europe to buy it for best value.


----------



## hermielou

Thank you so much for your response. I really do appreciate it! I didn’t get a chance to check out the black/tan as it was not available at that time. May I ask how long you have your Rouette and how’s the wear and tear on the strap. I think this is my other concern on the bag. Once again, super thank you as you’ve been very helpful  Glad to be a part of this community.


----------



## Lillianlm

hermielou said:


> Thank you so much for your response. I really do appreciate it! I didn’t get a chance to check out the black/tan as it was not available at that time. May I ask how long you have your Rouette and how’s the wear and tear on the strap. I think this is my other concern on the bag. Once again, super thank you as you’ve been very helpful  Glad to be a part of this community.



I bought the Rouette pre-loved but in excellent condition about 18 months ago. I rotate it with other bags so I’m not wearing it daily but I did use it a lot over the 2 fall and 1 spring season since I bought it. The bag is wearing beautifully so far; I use a bag insert to help keep it clean. I find the bag easy to get in and out of and I’m comfortable with the security of the magnetic flat closure.


----------



## hermielou

That’s great! Thank you again so much. I might just keep the rouette but may come back to just check out the black/tan. Thanks again


----------



## jaechelle338

What’s the price for the Rouette? I’m also thinking of getting it. I sent an email to the SF but haven’t gotten a response yet.


----------



## NYCchihuahua

jaechelle338 said:


> What’s the price for the Rouette? I’m also thinking of getting it. I sent an email to the SF but haven’t gotten a response yet.


I didn’t ask, you can google it but I’m pretty sure 1700-2200 range


----------



## hermielou

The price for the Rouette is $2010. I was told it had an increase this year. Used to be $1895. The SA said this is a really popular bag. I also just want to share that I went to the Beverly Hills boutique because I was thinking of exchanging it to the Artois but I ended up keeping the Rouette  It’s very versatile; can be worn as a shoulder bag and crossbody. I looked at the tan/black color but I still like th black/black as it looks more classic.


----------



## graceqqt

Personally prefer Artois PM


----------



## tvtori

Lillianlm said:


> I bought the Rouette pre-loved but in excellent condition about 18 months ago. I rotate it with other bags so I’m not wearing it daily but I did use it a lot over the 2 fall and 1 spring season since I bought it. The bag is wearing beautifully so far; I use a bag insert to help keep it clean. I find the bag easy to get in and out of and I’m comfortable with the security of the magnetic flat closure.


Where did you buy your insert?  Does it make it harder to close?  Thanks!


----------



## Lillianlm

tvtori said:


> Where did you buy your insert?  Does it make it harder to close?  Thanks!



The insert that I have(Tintamar VIP International) was given to me many years ago by an Australian friend. It’s nylon (so it’s light), about 10” x 7” and has several compartments, including a zipped pocket. It’s made in England. It does not affect the closure of the Rouette at all.


----------



## 880

hermielou said:


> I also just purchased my very first Goyard bag from their San Francisco boutique. I came for the St. Louis or the Artois but ended up with the Rouette in black leather. Now I am thinking of exchanging with either the Artois or Rouette in tan. Please help. Can’t post a new thread as I am new to TPF.


This looks nice! Hope it worked out for you


----------

